
Ask HN: Screenshot Saturday - saadalem
If you like the idea, please post a screenshot and a few words of explanation on what you have been working on for the past week.
======
mtmail
Today is Monday? (Tuesday in other timezones already)

There's almost 700 comments in the recent "Ask HN: What interesting problems
are you working on?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22174828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22174828)
from 5 days ago.

~~~
saadalem
Yes sorry, we can't remove/hide this from the mobile app ? (I made a mistake
xD) and thank you for the link

